# Heat Stroke



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

If you live anywhere where the temperatures get really, really hot in the summer time, or any of the time for that matter, here's an article for you.

All dogs are at risk of heat stroke if outside for a long time in the heat, but I believe chi's are at greater risk because of their size. Here's an article from my local news website, www.kvbc.com , about pets and heat stroke.

*Pets are Members of the Family!*

As such, (pet owners) have a responsibility to treat us as they would ANY OTHER member of the family. Folks wouldn’t think of subjecting a child to our Summer heat. So, why do so many pet owners leave us four-legged members of the family outside during the heat of the day? After all, we (pets) have fur coats, bare ‘feet’ and NO sweat glands! Pet owners mistakenly believe that pets are OK in the Summer heat because we don’t complain. Wrong. Heat Kills! Here are some facts:

1) Inside car temps can reach 150 degrees in the Summer after the engine is turned off

2) Asphalt temperatures can EXCEED that number and burn pets paws (contrary to common belief, our “pads” are much like the bottoms of human feet and we DO feel the heat!

3) Temperatures reported are taken IN THE SHADE. Providing pets shade and water is NOT acceptable. We need to be in a room with air conditioning AND cold water.

4) The beds of pick-up trucks are DANGEROUSLY hot and are no place for pets during the Summer heat

5) Symptoms of heat stress include lethargy and decreased mobility. (You need to cool our heads down with wet towels in order to decrease our body temperature. Then get us to our vet IMMEDIATELY!)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i have to add, if your dog is real hot and you want to cool him down (or her down) don't use cold water. it could cause your dog to go into shock. use lukewarm then cool but go gradually.. :wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

thanks for the addition


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

All of these are the reason I only walk my puppies at night or in the morning on hot days and if I do go walking during the day I carry water fr them and make lots of rest stops and I never go anywhere in the car with them unless I know I can take them in with me. EVER!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for posting this info. Being I live in Saudi this help me alot.


----------

